# IVF max dose drugs and little follies



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

hi 
can any one help ............

i am on 600 preon ..max dose and have hed scan after 5 days and only got 2 follies 3mm 

what do i do now
they want to abandon....

can i have another cycle and what are ny chances of getting moore follies as thy cant up dose!!??    
any ideas or question for me to ask clinic fri would be greatly appreciated

a
gutted marzy
xxxx


----------



## AlisonS (Feb 17, 2005)

Marzy,

I don't know what treatment you are having, but is there not a possibility of changing the drugs and having another go?

Alison


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi marzy i am on short protocol i have been on 225 menopur i had scan to day only had one mature follicle and 5 small ones i should have had EC wed but there leaving me till Fri i was wondering if we don't get any can u do it again i have been stimming 8 days i hope u grow a few more good luck i only had 3 last Fri good luck  love caza


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

hi
because you are only on 225 ui  if you dont get enough follies next time they will up drugs but for me 600ui is the max ...
so if i have another go ill prob get same response......

good luck for fri 
fingers crossed  
marzy
xx


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

so sorry marzy keep strong i will be thinking of u love caza


----------



## Anne_7 (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi Marzy,

You mentioned that you are on 600 iu puregon, but never mentioned if you were on the short or the long protocol.  Is this your first cycle or have you had previous cycles that you have stimulated better?  What is your age and FSH level on day 2/3?  Have you tried any other drugs such as menopur?

If you are on the long protocol, I would suggest that you ask your gynae about the short, as you may get a better response.

Funny but I had asked my gynae today, as I had EC, what if I only had one or two follies?  He replied that he would still go ahead with EC.  He had one lady the other week who was 42, only had 2 follies, but unfortunately didn't get any eggs from her!


Wishing you all the best.

Love, Anne X


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

hi anne
this is 3rd cycle on s/p
2 previous cycles werel/p..
1 and 2 gonal f 1stly 225 upped to 375 then 2nd go 375 upped to 600
1st time 8 follies 6 eggs
2nd time 3 folles stimmed longer recrcruited more but too small had 3 on ec day but got 5 eggs
my fsh was 4.3 now 9.8 .
my follies are only 3 mm so if i were to recruite more then they could be same size .. but clinic wont go to ec with less than 3 follies..... and i dont know what my options are apart from ed??    

a sad marzy
xxxx


----------



## Anne_7 (Mar 20, 2005)

Marzy,

Don't give up!  I had a scan on day 6 which was day 3 of stims and I only had 7 follies. Had a second scan 4 days later and had 13, by EC I had 14.  When I spoke to the nurse from my first scan, she said it was unlikely that I would get any more!! But I did.  Also just wanted to say that the jumps in your dosage seems very high.

Take care and here is a follie dance for you        

Love, Anne X


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

hi anne
thanks for reply and glimmer of hope
as my clinic wont do ec with less than 3 follies (all mature) i have to recruit some new ones or else its all over i have 1 on each side.....3mm each so i have the posibility that if i get some more then hopefully they will be roughly the same size... but as with my previuos history they dont hold out much hope
many thanks 
lets see what fri brings
a trying to stay positive
marzy
xx


----------



## Megan10 (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi Marzy.
Sorry you are having a rotten time. I have no idea if this was just luck or there was something to it but where are you injecting? The first time I injected in my thighs and got 8 follies each time. The last time I switched to my stomach and got 16 follies. Nothing else was changed in my treatment. At first scan I only had 8 but two days later I had 16. Worth a try??
Good luck, I know how stressful it is.
Love MeganXXXX


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

hi thanks all
i will see what tomorrow brings then change
anything is worth a go!!  
marzy
xx


----------



## ask4help (Oct 29, 2002)

Hello,

I am on what I believe is a short protocol - no down regulation, straight onto Gonal F after taking the pill for a month.  I have been on Gonal F:- 375ml for 6 days, 450ml for 2 days and 375ml tonight and finally 300ml tomorrow night and due to go for egg collection Monday.  I have also had luverous and cetratide for the past 3 days and will again take luverous and cetratide tomorrow night.  On Saturday night just cetratide and the FS drug (can't remember what it is called!) ready for Monday's collection.  The point of me writing on this site is that although my hormone levels appear normal both pre-treatment and now, I only have two mature follicles (15mm and 17mm) and a few smaller ones (apparently 10mm) that probably won't be anything by Monday, sadly for me.  However, my clinic have said that they will go ahead and collect these two - I just hope there are eggs in them.

I was surprised to have so few follicles as this is my fourth attempt at IVF.  Previously I have been on what I believe you describe the long protocol - you down regulate with something like suprecur and then start your stimulating drugs, and when doing the long protocol I have achieved 8, 14 and 16 eggs.  I can't understand why my body has decided to produce so few now, although I am 39.  The reason I need IVF is due to blocked fallopian tubes.

I think you should talk to your clinic about their reasons for not going ahead with egg collection and what possibilities are open to you at this stage.  

I must add that my clinic usually does not go ahead with egg collection for fewer than 3 follicles, but after discussing this with them today, I have decided, rightly or wrongly, to take a chance and my clinic will honour my wishes.  Maybe I am stupid, I just don't want to go through this all again.

Good luck Marzy.  Thinking of you.

Nadine


----------



## Terry (Feb 24, 2005)

I, too, was up to 600 (or 650??) and only got 8 follies and 3 eggs...but they ICSI'd them and I had 3 embryos. They all divided really nicely and were transferred. Unfortunately, I did not get pregnant.  I was on LP so will try SP this time.  My doctor said that sometimes all it takes is a change of drug (even one brand to another...) or protocol.  And if you have even one egg, why wouldn't they go ahead!?!?!?


----------



## Plink (Mar 24, 2004)

Hi

Hope that you get answers to your dosage questions. I've read that beyond a certain dosage you dont get increased effect. In my case 300IU Menopur yielded the same number of embryos as 450+150 (Menopur and Puregon together)
I read one lady (on this board) got a good response from 800IU (having had less and poor response) but I wasnt aware they would go up that high with doses.
Sometimes a change a drugs is whats required.
Reason they wont proceed to ivf (most clinics) is because of the much reduced likelihood of success as there is 'fall'out' at every stage (from EC,fertilsation/division/transfer) The more eggs you have the more likely you will be able to transfer 2 good embryos at a later stage. It is a pricey business I would be inclined to take their advice. If they cannot suggest an alternative protocol perhaps you could ask second opinion elsewhere or if they can, take a short break.I think occas you get a poor cycle but it doesnt mean a downward spiral.
Plink x


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

hi girls
thanks for replys

nadinec
i will try and get them this morning to go ahead with only my 2 follies as this is our last go... cant afford to do any more..
finacially and emotionally!!
i will let you know what happens today
marzy
xx


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

hi all
just to let you know had day 10 scan today and have 8 follies !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     

5 all one size and 3 tiddlers...... 
definetly will go for ec next.. as long as nowt go es wrong..

yippee
yippee    

marzy
goodluck to you all and thanks for positivityXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## blondiflops (Aug 4, 2005)

Hooray   


Lots of luck for ec

well done Marzy 

Blondi


----------

